# Compatibilité iBook G3 800 Mhz et Mac OS  10.4 Tiger



## Hipparchia (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
je suis sur un Ibook G3 (powerPC) 800 Mhz et l'OS commence vraiment à devenir obsolète : je dois installer une clé 3G mais elles ne sont compatibles qu'avec Tiger (10.4).
C'est déjà la croix et la bannière pour trouver cet OS (je voulais une mise à Jour 10.3 vers 10.4 mais finalement, je n'ai pu trouver qu'une version complète à 135 euros sur amazon, ou celle ci à 65 euros : http://www.priceminister.com/offer?action=desc&aid=232173875)

Alors j'ai deux questions : 
- vous auriez un plan pour trouver la Mise à jour et la recevoir sur paris ? Ou le cas échéant une version 10.4 moins chère, ou dans un magasin un peu plus "pignon sur rue" ?
- Pouvez vous me confirmer que 10.4 passe bien sur le G3 (je n'arrive pas à en avoir la certitude) : http://www.configmac.com/tiger.php


Merci beaucoup


----------



## CBi (2 Mars 2010)

Hipparchia a dit:


> - Pouvez vous me confirmer que 10.4 passe bien sur le G3 (je n'arrive pas à en avoir la certitude) : http://www.configmac.com/tiger.php



Un G3 avec connecteur Firewire = c'est bon pour 10.4


----------

